# Ebay Buffalo Soldier Bicycle. "I had no idea"!



## Rusty McNickel (May 10, 2022)

Antique Collectable Hawthorne Ward WWII Bicycle Unit Plate Pocatello Idaho 688  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Collectable Hawthorne Ward WWII Bicycle Unit Plate Pocatello Idaho 688 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2022)

Fabulous! Bwa ha ha!


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2022)

Ha ha ha 🤣


----------



## Gordon (May 10, 2022)

The Buffalo soldiers were a real thing, but that bike wasn't part of it. There are some outstanding pictures of the Buffalo soldiers with their bicycles.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

At least you know how to contact the village idiot in Pocatello, ID!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 10, 2022)

Gordon said:


> The Buffalo soldiers were a real thing, but that bike wasn't part of it. There are some outstanding pictures of the Buffalo soldiers with their bicycles.



Maybe someone should send him some photos. I can hear his response now; "That's it! There it is, just like this bicycle! I knew it baby! Cha-ching!"


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 11, 2022)

(said in a voice out of the side of one's mouth) 
"Step right up, seeeeeeeeeee..."


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 11, 2022)

Looks like an early (1936-37) CWC-built MW Hawthorne rainbow bike.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 11, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like an early (1936-37) CWC-built MW Hawthorne rainbow bike.



Well, since it is pre-war, it could have been used in WWII......right?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 11, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Well, since it is pre-war, it could have been used in WWII......right?



And there were buffalo in Idaho?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 11, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> And there were buffalo in Idaho?



Yes there were, until the Nazi's wiped them out.


----------



## gkeep (May 13, 2022)

SOoo much wrong here.😬 Maybe it was part of the secret disinformation Ghost Army like the guys who blew up the inflatable rubber tanks all over northern England before D-Day. Or maybe it was used at a local; base for guys with passes to ride into town and hit the saloons.


----------

